# Pre-grilled Chicken Breast



## gsxrK3 (Sep 5, 2007)

Have any of you seen the Foster Farms pre-grilled chicken breast at Costco? What do you think of it? 
It is more expensive, you get about half what you would by just buying the chicken breast, but if it's not bad the convenience is worth it for me. It doesn't taste too bad neither, although the smells reminds me of dog food.

Also, approximately what would 3oz. of chicken be in cups?


----------



## gsxrK3 (Sep 5, 2007)

No gsxrK3, I have not seen that, however as long as there are not too many additives they should be okay.
Three ounces of chicken are probably around 1 1/2 to 2 cups, but I am not sure. As you said; approximately.


----------



## gsxrK3 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thank you for your reply I was thinking about the same thing.


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 6, 2007)

All that precooked chicken is knarley.

Go to your local "Halal" market and pick up some fresh chicken.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 6, 2007)

gsxrK3  said:
			
		

> Have any of you seen the Foster Farms pre-grilled chicken breast at Costco? What do you think of it?
> It is more expensive, you get about half what you would by just buying the chicken breast, but if it's not bad the convenience is worth it for me. It doesn't taste too bad neither, although the smells reminds me of dog food.
> 
> Also, approximately what would 3oz. of chicken be in cups?





			
				gsxrK3  said:
			
		

> No gsxrK3, I have not seen that, however as long as there are not too many additives they should be okay.
> Three ounces of chicken are probably around 1 1/2 to 2 cups, but I am not sure. As you said; approximately.





			
				gsxrK3  said:
			
		

> Thank you for your reply I was thinking about the same thing.


----------



## Delusional (Sep 6, 2007)

well im about to head out but i just wanted to toss in my few pennies real quick..

no costco around here, we have a "Save-A-Lot" but they Suck A Lot and i rarely go there. at wal-mart i buy their brand of pre-grilled chicken strips (their brand is called great value or something like that) its a pretty big bag of pre-grilled chicken strips and all you do is throw the entire bag in the microwave for about 5-7 minutes and it cooks em' up for you. i also bought me a mini food scale for like 8 bucks at GNC to measure things like these. so i just cook up my chicken strips conveniently in the bag, then store them in a container in my fridge. when im ready for some i take my mini food scale and measure out 3 oz worth. very nice and good for when youre in a rush or on-the-go, whatever.


----------

